# New Gaming Rig Config with Sandy Bridge CPU for Rs.60,000



## bssunilreddy (Feb 20, 2011)

*New Gaming Rig Config with Sandy Bridge CPU for Rs.52,000*

Hi 
I live in Hyderabad.I use my system mainly for Gaming and Browsing and Downloading purposes only.I have a previous build with Core 2 Duo E6850 CPU,2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM,MSI 9800GTX + GPU,Coolermaster 650 VA SMPS etc.I am planning to upgrade to the following Config in May-Jun 2011.I may overclock the CPU given the Intel K series Prospects.I also have a doubt about how to connect the extra Physx Card in case I buy along with the main ATI 6850 GPU.I mean I use the HDMI port for ATI 6850 but what about the MSI N450GTS as my Physx Card.How to connect it.Just I need to insert it in the other PCI-e Port, no need to connect it using HDMI Slots likewise.Thats it.I don't know actually.

Like I said I use it mainly for Gaming.Kindly mention the prices in Hyderabad.Also do start a thread for Hyderabad guys like us please.Ok.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:Heavy Gaming and slight Browsing and Downloading.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
A:60,000

4. Planning to overclock?
A:Yes

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A:Windows 7 32-bit

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:Western Digital Blue 500GB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:1600*900

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:9/10

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A:By an assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:May-June 2011.

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A:Yes

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:MSI N450GTS as my Physx Card(Whic is just an option)

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A:Hyderabad,Andhra Pradesh

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:No

1)	CPU-Intel Core i5 2500K 3.3GHz -
2)	RAM-Corsair XMS3 (2*2GB) DDR3 1333MHz(TW3X4G1333C9A)-
3)	DVD-RW-Sony 24X SATA DVD-RW(DRU-880S-ZR)-
4)	MB-Asus P8H67-V-
5)	CABINET-Cooler Master Elite 430-
6)	SPEAKERS-Altec Lansing 2.1 VS4121-
7)	MONITOR-Dell IN2020M 20”LED-
8)	HDD-Western Digital 500GB SATA(WD5000AAKX)-
9)	CPU FANS-Cooler Master 120mm RED LED Fans(2in1)-
10)	GPU-Sapphire Radeon HD6850 1GB DDR5-
11)	SMPS-Corsair Gaming Series GS600(CMPSU-600G)-
12)	KB+MOUSE-Logitech G1 Gaming Desktop-
[PHYSX CARD-MSI N450GTS Cyclone 1GD5/OC-]

TOTAL-


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 20, 2011)

dont go to the hassle of a separate physx card. GTX560 is a great performer and will allow you to use physx. also you need P67 board for overclocking.

Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
Intel DP67BG @ 8.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL @ 2.6k 
MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II/OC @ 15.5k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
SeaSonic S12II 520 @ 4.1k
CM Elite 430 @ 2.5k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.2k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
APC 800VA @ 3.5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 60.8k


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2011)

^^*+1 to the above config*. It would be even better for op if he can squeeze in a *1tb hdd @ 2.7k* from either seagate or wd. Will suite the config better. 

Op can also look for a decent cpu cooler in case he plans to overclock i5 2500k as its hell of an overclocker. Op should reply on this so we can suggest a cooler.

Rest of the config (actually everything) is great.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 20, 2011)

vicky SNB is very cool. you know stock cooler in anandtech was sufficient upto 4.5ghz. but was that a big one? cant remember. can you search it.
modified with a 1TB hard disk (just 1k more but you know gaming fills space)



*Component*
|
*Model*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DP67BG|8500
*Ram*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2600
*Graphics Card*
|MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II/OC |15500
*Hard Disk*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU|*
SeaSonic S12II 520|4100
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD |7300
*Mouse*
|Logitech MX518|1200
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200 |400
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|3500
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|61800


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2011)

^^ jas you mentioned 500gb hdd with 1 tb pricing in the table. Please update it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 20, 2011)

updated.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks guys.
If I want to overclock I need P series Motherboards only right.I have a cooler in mind that is Cooler Master  Vortex Plus.I just need to get past 4.5GHz that all.Ok.Thanks again guys.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 20, 2011)

you need p67 yes. but whats the price of that cooler?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes p67 is all you need for cpu overclocking. For a good cooler , try *Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k*. Will help for a good overclock.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 20, 2011)

thats a very nice cooler. (noctua)
otherwise if tight on budget CM hyper212+ @ 1.8k will also suffice as sandybridge is already very cool running


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 21, 2011)

June? Its a long time till then.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 22, 2011)

bavusani said:


> Thanks guys.
> If I want to overclock I need P series Motherboards only right.I have a cooler in mind that is Cooler Master  Vortex Plus.I just need to get past 4.5GHz that all.Ok.Thanks again guys.



Its very cheap cooler and pretty much an alternate for stock cooler. Not good if you are into OC and esp if your want to get past 4.5GHz 

So better get other branded coolers like Noctua or any basic Water cooling kits.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 22, 2011)

if you are going for Sandy Bridge, then for now you can ignore the cooler. In all reviews it is observed that 4 to4.5 GHz Overclocking is possible in Sandy Bridge processors with just the stock cooler, which is pretty impressive overclocking.
Use your build for some times and then if you feel the need of a after market cooler then you can go for it.
And Jas, if you want PhysX then I think a dedicated PhysX card is always better because in full HD (1920X1080) resolution, enabling PhysX in GTX 560 will be a direct hit in game performance, especially for Metro, Mafia 2 etc.

bavusani, you already has a 9800 GTX+, then you can buy a cheap graphics card like GT 240 and use it to your old rig and use the 9800 GTX+ as your PhysX card.

For PhysX configuration with one card from AMD, you need one hack to overwrite the Check in nVidia driver. You need to coonect your display with the main card, here it is the HD 6850. You can download the hack here.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 22, 2011)

Enabling physx doesn't hit the performance in nvidia cards that much as compared to amd.

Yesterday, i was playing *mirror's edge* with physx *on* with the highest settings.
Guess what, the game ran perfectly without any slow downs with over 50 fps. But in some scenes where bullets seems to shatter glasses in buildings and when everything became hectic, the frames dropped below 10 and was unplayable at times. I had to turn physx off and after that everything went perfect but the effects i saw with physx on was not present anymore.

The glasses now shatter rather *unrealistically*.

My point is, if i had a good nvidia card at this point, there would not have been a performance hit like amd. Sure there will be a drop but not at all to unplayable levels.
Gtx 560 can run mafia 2 and metro 2033 with physx on.

Check *this* link.

Gtx 560 is better than all the cards present there and will provide even better frames. By my calculation , playing in full hd with tess on , physx on, dx 11 very high , frame rates will be around 20. But amd cards will be crippled. You one can always play with the setting for a good balanced performance.

Mafia 2 on the other hand will run great with physx on and i have seen a single gtx 460 do it rather easily. So it should be a piece of cake for the 560.

I would suggest adding another gtx 560 later as an sli to see much improved physx performance than adding a dedicated physx card. You will get almost twice the framerates.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 22, 2011)

^^ Well, Mirror's Edge is not that much demanding game when it comes to PhysX. Try GRiD 2 and see the performance. If it's smooth, then assume rest will run fine


----------



## vickybat (Feb 22, 2011)

^^When did grid 2 release??

I think you meant dirt 2. That runs fine at maximum as well and it does not have physx support.

Btw i have mafia 2 and metro 2033 as well and have finished playing them Neither ran with physx on with my amd 5750. They are incapable of processing the adddtional proprietary physx code.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 22, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^When did grid 2 release??
> 
> I think you meant dirt 2. That runs fine at maximum as well and it does not have physx support.





Its DiRT2... Since i am playing GRiD now-a-days i am confusing with these titles....


----------



## abhidev (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey guys what abt that problem with Sandy bridge processors that was reported...has it bee resolved? also does anyone know when will the Z68 mobos will be available?


----------



## Cilus (Feb 22, 2011)

> My point is, if i had a good nvidia card at this point, there would not have been a performance hit like amd


Again, Vicky a misleading information... The performance is hit is not on AMD graphics card, they simply ignore the physX code and it is getting processed by CPU, resulting the crippled performance, it is not because of AMD's card.

And with every setting high, I think a person should at least target 30FPS, because 20 fps is not at all any playable rate.

Again you are starting an AMD-nVidia war, so lets not fight which is better. What I'm trying to say is that if you want PhysX then it is better to have a dedicated physX card..it does not matter what your main card is...AMD ATI or nVidia.
GTX 560 as main Card + 9800 GTS+ as PhysX card or HD 6870+ 9800GTS+ will offer you very good frame rate with everything set to high+PhysX on in 1080P resolution. always better that a single GTX 560.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 22, 2011)

^^ I think he is not meant that AMD v NVIDIA . He just saying that if he had NVIDIA GPU now, he might play the game with PhysX enabled and of course it's completely valid and this doesn't mean that AMD is a loser and NVIDIA is a winner. Here, it favours NVIDIA, so he is going with that statement.

You must know which kinda statements leads to war.....


----------



## vickybat (Feb 22, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Again, Vicky a misleading information... The performance is hit is not on AMD graphics card, they simply ignore the physX code and it is getting processed by CPU, resulting the crippled performance, it is not because of AMD's card.
> 
> And with every setting high, I think a person should at least target 30FPS, because 20 fps is not at all any playable rate.
> 
> ...




Hey man calm down, i am not starting any war. I know amd cards ignore physx code very well and its processed by cpu.

*But the point is performance hit *is not that significant in nvidia's case as its with amd which is obvious. Let me give an example. 

30 fps is not possible in metro 2033 for gtx 560 and 6950 at full hd at maximum aa, tess on, dx 11 very high and *physx off*.  They both give *25 fps* . Check *HERE*. Now enabling physx here, we will see a drop in both cards. The 560 will drop *at best* 5 fps thus giving 20fps. But 6950 will give around 5-10fps. Here i don't know the exact figures but a calculation from my end by seeing the crippling of my amd card and my friend's gtx 460. His frame don't drop below 5 with physx on in metro and he has to tone down the settings to get good framerates.

Now you know the reason why. Nvidia cards has the ability to process their proprietary code and will still be able to run the game at playable framerates. If we want better than 20fps in metro, then we can turn the settings to *high* from *very high* and it will give over 40fps with physx on. And its obvious that 6950 will be crippled. Its just a small scenario. 

Now i *completely agree* with you that adding a second dedicated nvidia card will work wonders but more so in amd's case. As with nvidia, we just gain the lost framerates which is not that sigificant but more significant in amd's case. It will provide the lost framerates with physx on and won't give any additional rendering performance and at a cost of extra power and heat levels.

But if the primary card is nvidia, i don't recommend a physx only card as it will have extra power requirements and heat with not that much significant increment in performance. A person can always sli later and that setup will be more than capable of handling performance along with physx and the results will be significant at ultra high settings and fullhd.

*So in a nutshell*, a physx card will prove more valuable to a *powerful amd card* which gets crippled with physx on. But anything over gtx 560 can easily handle physx imo. Sure there will be a performance hit but not that significant that will render the game unplayable.

*Cilus bro*, throw your expert suggestion on my comment and correct me if i am wrong buddy.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 22, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ I think he is not meant that AMD v NVIDIA . He just saying that if he had NVIDIA GPU now, he might play the game with PhysX enabled and of course it's completely valid and this doesn't mean that AMD is a loser and NVIDIA is a winner. Here, it favours NVIDIA, so he is going with that statement.
> 
> You must know which kinda statements leads to war.....



dont mind it. but when 2 people are arguing or discussing avoid coming in between. it irritates the person you point at. no offence but my suggestion


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 22, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> dont mind it. but when 2 people are arguing or discussing avoid coming in between. it irritates the person you point at. no offence but my suggestion



I never came to know that if two people arguing in forum, other can't intrude or post anything. guess, thats the new rule here....

If you feel it annoying, simply leave it as the other's do. Simple.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 22, 2011)

Vicky, if you switch on the PhysX then the frame drop will be far worse than your estimated 5 fps. GTX 480 is more powerful than GTX 560, it is on the same league of GTX 570. Check the performance drop below when a dedicated PhysX card has been used and when GTX 480 is doing gaming + PhysX calculation

*media.bestofmicro.com/7/S/260776/original/mafia2_01.png

The frame rate drop is 11 fps in case of GTX 480. However, I agree with your point that little bit lower setting than the highest setting will provide playable fps with a single GTX 560 with PhysX enabled. So OP can go with a single card for now and add another one later.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 22, 2011)

^^ *Thanks *for this information *cilus* buddy. This is really worthwhile & will help buyers to make  proper decisions.


But is it necessary to add such a powerful physx card? What if if we put a gt 240 or 9600gt instead of gtx 285? Will it provide similar results?

In the above test, one would go for a gtx 460 sli rather than a gtx 460 + 285 combo and the latter is more pricier and power hungry as well.

My friend's gtx 460 dropped around 5 fps in mirror's edge with physx on. Maybe mirror's edge is not that much tasking as mafia 2 and metro which is a card killer. So if he adds a gt 240 or 9600gt, will it help him significantly?

I can talk this matter over phone but this will help others here. So please reply buddy.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, for GTX460 + 9600GT will be a good one. The performance boost will not be remarkable, but it's somehow better than having a single GPU or SLI.

I found these. Quite different results... 

PNY GTX 460 and GTS 250 for Physx questions - NVIDIA Forums

PhysX GTS250 vs GTX460 1gb

*www.tomshardware.com/forum/296240-33-physx-help


----------



## vickybat (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ Actually a *64 stream processor nvidia card* is the bare minimum for a physx configuration. In the above case, gtx 460 + 9600gt is a good choice over a single gtx 460 but a *gtx 460 sli* will be much better.

It will give better frames than a single Gtx 460 or Gtx 460+9600gt with physx on. So for any nvidia card above a gtx 560, its not advised to go for a secondary physx card. Utter waste of money imo. Its better to save up and go for a second similar card as the primary one and *sli* at a later stage. I had a long chat with *cilus* on this matter and we came to this conclusion. He couldn't post because of his hectic schedule & office work.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ But most of the games doesn't scale well in SLI mode. Even Crysis didn't. So going for sigle fastest GPU is best IMO and PhysX, i don't think much games are available, so go for PhysX if you have a card like 8800/GTS 250 lying around useless.

Can you show me any game which scales well with SLI?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ Isn't it obvious that a gtx 460 sli will scale better than a single 460 even with physx on? The physx code computation will be divided between the two cards which will also render simultaneously.

Offcourse physx is not a dealmaker or breaker. Its a nice addon to have just in case we cross our path with a good game supporting physx. I have seen a single gtx 460 handling mafia 2 and mirror's edge with physx on and both gave excellent frames in full hd. Now a physx only second card as you mentioned will fare better and give back the lost framerates but is not considered as a good buy owing to the added power and heat levels. Its better to save up and add another card in future.

For an amd card, it will be a great option as its totally incapable of handling physx code unlike nvidia and that again is obvious.

You can check sli reviews of nvidia cards in guru3d.The scaling is magnificent.

*Here* is nvidia gtx 460 sli review.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ That looks promising and now i think i need to go back to Green team. 

BTW still with 2x460, Metro-2033 stressed the cards well and these cards struggles to get a good FPS.

Thanks for the link Vicky


----------



## vickybat (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ Newer factory overclocked gtx 560's when paired together can take metro round 50fps.

No need to go for older gtx 460's now buddy.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 23, 2011)

All the configs above look good
But when OP is going for a 60k PC
i would suggest a small change
instead of any 2.1 Speaker system, why not go for Sennheiser HD202 headphone@1.5k?
I think it would provide much better immersion and sound quality
not to mention much less clutter 

also OP can go for Corsair XMS3 instead of GSkill (i've heard of some RMA problems)

Also The recent MX518 aren't as good as previous ones why not the cheaper Gigabyte laser ones(don't remember the model name)

just my 10 cents

p.s.
guys please don't argue on Physx which isn't supported by many games
go for only raw performance for price (standalone physx cards aren't worth it IMO)


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 23, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Newer factory overclocked gtx 560's when paired together can take metro round 50fps.
> 
> No need to go for older gtx 460's now buddy.



I agreed. Less noise, and less power, with 560's, isn't it?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ Yes buddy, you got that right.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 23, 2011)

Vicky, thanks for posting summary of our discussion. 
If you are having a powerful card from nVidia, then just don't jump to buy a PhysX card right now, wait and check if you are getting good performance.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 23, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> All the configs above look good
> But when OP is going for a 60k PC
> i would suggest a small change
> instead of any 2.1 Speaker system, why not go for *Sennheiser HD202 headphone*@1.5k?
> ...



Steelseries 3H is a gaming headphone at that price

MX518 is a very vfm mouse much better than those cheap gaming mouse IMO.


----------



## sunny4691 (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry for posting here, but I want to know how can we use a nvidia card as a dedicated physx card, what is the setup, and do we need crossfire or SLI motherboards for the setup


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 24, 2011)

I finally decided to buy the below Configuration because I thought I can sell my old Config for 10-12k and add the remaining to make it 60k but my old config is not selling much.So I decided to keep it also.So my final Config is as follows:-

1)	CPU-Intel Core i5 2500K 3.3GHz -10750

2)	RAM-Corsair XMS3 (2*2GB) DDR3 1333MHz(TW3X4G1333C9A)-2400

3)	DVD-RW-Sony 24X SATA DVD-RW(DRU-880S-ZR)-1125

4)	MB-Asus P8H67-M(rev.3.0)-7200

5)	CABINET-Cooler Master Elite 430-2400

6)	SPEAKERS-Altec Lansing 2.1 VS4121-3000

7)	MONITOR-Dell IN2020M 20”LED-6500

8)	HDD-Western Digital 500GB SATA(WD5000AAKX) 6GB/s-1850

9)	GPU-Sapphire Radeon HD6850 1GB DDR5-9250

10)	SMPS-Corsair Gaming Series GS600(CMPSU-600G)-4800

11)	KB+MOUSE-Logitech G1 Gaming Desktop-1300


             TOTAL-50575
I still have some doubts regarding the above Config.Does the WD5000AAKX(i.e. 6GB/s) 500 GB HDD come for Rs.1850 or not?Can I have a simple overclocking with Asus P8H67 Motherboard or not? I mean I can't afford P series MB's now because it exceeds 50k. And revision.3.0(b3) MB's will be available by June in India and at the same price right? I decided not to opt for a dedicated Physx Card because of price and non-availability of dedicated 16xPCI Lanes in the above MB.

Thanks again guys for providing a comprehensive debate on different GPU's.Are there any price cuts in nvidia vs. ATI cards now or in near future?
Suggestions are invited!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 24, 2011)

I doubt 6gb/s hdd will be for 1850. and no need to spend on it more. you wont notice any performance improvements. instead spending on a corsair force 40GB SSD for 5.7k~ will be much better.

asus is a great overclocker. but try and get a Intel DP67BG @ 8.5k. its also very good. it has SLI and crossfire in x8 x8 mode support. although asus has only crossfire support. its x16 x4 but it will run. actually not much of a difference between those x8 x8 and x16 x4.

and my dear friend get a 560 and sli it later on intel DP67BG to enjoy physx if you want.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 24, 2011)

*@ basuvani*

No point in getting an i5 2500k with an h67 motherboard. Its total wastage. Get a p67 motherboard as it allows cpu overclocking. If you have no plans to overclock, then opt for a non "k" processor and pair it with an h67 mobo.

For the monitor your are going for, a 6850 is more than enough and will take care of your gaming needs. If you don't want to spend over 15k for a gpu, then stick with the current choice. Btw nvidia gts 550 will launch on 15th march. Keep an eye on that as well.

I also suggest a full hd monitor like benq g2220 hd which costs 7.3k. It will be a better option than that 20 inch dell.

Altec lansing vs4121 is not available anymore. Try altec lansing vs4621 at the same price.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 24, 2011)

vicky thanks for reminiding again 
my bad i took it as ASUS P8*P67*.

@op 
Benq G2220HD is at 7300 and combine it with a 560 as you want physx. will be worth it and a very good and futureproof jump over 6850..and get the intel p67 i mentioned. its 700 more and worth.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi guys,
I have finally decided to go for ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1GB DDR5 GPU instead of Sapphire HD6850 1GB DDR5 and add a Physx Card also.So GTX 560 is compatible with Corsair 450VX or not.It has 2 six pin Connectors.Will 450VX support this.I also want to know is it safe to order from Lynx and Bitfang online websites.My final budget is 52K.My final configuration stands as follows:


1)	CPU-Intel Core i5 2500 3.3GHz -10750

2)	RAM-Corsair XMS3 4GB DDR3 1333MHz-2400

3)	DVD-RW-Sony 24x SATA DVD-RW-950

4)	MB-Asus P8H67-M (REV. 3.0) (B3)-5850

5)	CABINET-Cooler Master Elite 430-2400

6)	SPEAKERS-Creative SBS A335 Speakers-1300

7)	MONITOR-Dell IN2020M 20”LED-6300

8)	HDD-Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB SATA-1700

9)	GPU-ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1GB DDR5-15000(lynx.com,14350)

10)	SMPS-Corsair Gaming Series GS600-4600(bitfang.com,4100)

11)	KB+MOUSE-Logitech G1 Gaming Desktop-1400

             TOTAL-
Here in Hyderabad Core i5 2500 is not available right now.Can you specify any Shop in CTC,Secunderabad.I will buy in June.I do not want to do any overclocking and please specify a good motherboard for me.So prices might drop right?How much?Can you guys predict?Thanks again.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ yes vx450 will run it.

So you won't overclock your cpu?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 5, 2011)

..GET A MSI GTX560 TWIN FROZR II. from smc internatational. better.  15.4k

and buddy wont you overclock as batman asked?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 6, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ..GET A MSI GTX560 TWIN FROZR II. from smc internatational. better.  15.4k
> 
> and buddy wont you overclock as batman asked?



*Depends on the pricing available then(June).Ok.*
I am liking the EFI Bios thats why I am sticking with Asus MB's.Ok.


----------

